
Show HN: Nowy Connect – Ultra-Local LinkedIn meets name tags - silviu_nowy
https://nowyconnect.com
======
silviu_nowy
Nowy Connect ([https://nowyconnect.com](https://nowyconnect.com)) is a
smartphone app that helps people be smarter networkers. The app shows users
the professional profiles of nearby people. It is designed to be primarily
used at events, to help people forge new professional relations, by helping
them choose the best chat partner available. Think of it as ultra-local
LinkedIn or digital name tags.

There are 3 things that set Nowy Connect apart from other people-discovery
apps: proximity, real-time, better privacy. First, proximity. The app focuses
on the people who are up to 30 meters away from you. People a mile away do not
appear. Second, real-time. The app shows you people who are right there, right
now. Not people who were where you are half an hour ago. Third, better
privacy. The app uses Bluetooth Low Energy to figure out who is nearby, not
GPS or users' checkins - this means they are more accurate w.r.t. who is
nearby, protects better users' privacy, and has lower battery consumption.

The app uses IBM Watson to make it even easier for people to find out
interesting people to talk to. You just tell it who you’d like to meet, for
example, “I’d like to meet mobile application developers,” and Nowy Connect
will notify you when someone matching your description is nearby. Check out
the video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTAw5aOHw0o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTAw5aOHw0o)

